# Stone Harbor



## Buck Puck (Jun 21, 2004)

Hit the beach at 98th Street this past weekend. Fished Thurs, Fri & Sun mornings from around 9:00 am to noon each day. Got some nice kingfish on bloodworms and plenty of dogfish & skates on squid & clams. I got the feeling that if I'd been a little less lazy & hit the beach a bit earlier I would have had a bit more luck. Tide was going out & fishing got progressively worse as each morning wore on.

I'd love to hear from others as to their luck with stripers and/or blues in Stone Harbor (bait, which part of the island etc).


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

'Headed for Avalon soon...  

Best price on bloodworms is...?

Best place to get 'em is...?


----------



## Buck Puck (Jun 21, 2004)

*Bloodworms*

I always buy my bait at the same place; Smugglers Cove although the price on bloodworms keeps going up & up.

I'm sure others can tell you other places that may be cheaper-I paid $9.95 a dozen last weekend.


----------



## AplusWebMaster (Jun 21, 2004)

How far we've come. Back in the day when my Grandad took me up to the Avalon pier (he had his "gold key"), bloodworms were a dollar a dozen - 'sure hope them kings are still around...


----------



## Buck Puck (Jun 21, 2004)

*Headed Down*

I'm coming back to SH Thurs night for the weekend & then down to Bethany for the next week. Hope to have some luck at IRI.

I'd love to hear if anyone is having any luck with Blues or Stripers in Stone Harbor & where on the island they've had luck. I typically just hit the beach next to the rocks at 98th St. but would like to try Hereford Inlet. If anyone knows-what are the folks typically catching off the bridge at 96th St?

Take care.


----------

